# WWE Bragging Rights



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Sunday October 25, 2009 8:00 pm est. 


SmackDown vs. Raw WWE Bragging Rights Tag Team Match

World Heavyweight Champion The Undertaker vs. CM Punk vs. Batista vs. Rey Mysterio (Fatal Four Way Match)

WWE Champion Randy Orton vs. John Cena (One Hour, Anything Goes WWE Iron Man Match)

Intercontinental Champion John Morrison vs. United States Champion The Miz

SmackDown Divas vs. Raw Divas Tag Team Match*​


----------

